# Some airstrip action



## Teshi (Oct 30, 2009)

Was nice to get an invite for this. Great weather, great bunch of people and some great fun!





































A few minutes later...


----------



## Carl3 (Nov 21, 2012)

Thumbs up!!!


----------

